# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Përse nuk dhurojmë?!!!

## Anesti_55

Ndihmoni njeri -tjetrin ,apo me prane njeri -tjetrit.U futa ne kete teme nga nje fakt qe me ndodh shpesh.Tek futem neper forume e shpesh ato profesionale ku kerkojme asistence, shpesh ndodhemi perpara nje kerkese "si prega donare".natyrisht qe bej perpjekje per ta kaluar kete opsion dhe se sasia  donazionit eshte fare e vogel.Po medoja per kete fenomen te cilin e bej ne mneyre te papergjegjeshme, pasi per te mos dhene duart shkojne vet, pa nevojen e trunit, mu duk se ishte nje fenomen jo vtem individual, por dhe me gjere.Perse bejme keshtu, perse kaq te shtrenguar,Zot i madh, po ndonjehere dhe per nje SMS qe dikuj i ben fajde,nuk e dergojme.Mu duk vetja shume i mjere, por perseri pajtohem me gjndjen, nuk jap,asgje.E kuptoj se kjo, pra veprimi per te dhuruar nuk mvaret thjeshte nga une,pasi dhe se e kritikoj ,duart perseri kerkojne opsionin per tju shmangur.Pra nuk eshte e thjeshte me bo derr derr per moral, per tradite familjare ,fisi apo krahine, apo me larg akoma shqiptare.Mos me akuzoni duke me thene se eshte individuale , jo, une jam i sigurte qe bej pjese ne njerzit cilesore te ketij vendi apo rrace.
Perse nuk dhurojme?
Jemi te varfer dhe nuk kemi cfar e japim?
Nuk besojme se dhurata shkon ne destinacion?
Nuk besojme tek organizuesi?
Kemi mangesi te edukimit shpirterore?

----------


## Enii

kush tha qe nuk dhurojme , un njoh shume njerez qe dhurojne por problemi eshte qe sduhet ti mesojme njerezit me dhurata por duhet ti mesojme si ti fitojne ato ...:-)

----------


## loneeagle

> Ndihmoni njeri -tjetrin ,apo me prane njeri -tjetrit.U futa ne kete teme nga nje fakt qe me ndodh shpesh.Tek futem neper forume e shpesh ato profesionale ku kerkojme asistence, shpesh ndodhemi perpara nje kerkese "si prega donare".natyrisht qe bej perpjekje per ta kaluar kete opsion dhe se sasia  donazionit eshte fare e vogel.Po medoja per kete fenomen te cilin e bej ne mneyre te papergjegjeshme, pasi per te mos dhene duart shkojne vet, pa nevojen e trunit, mu duk se ishte nje fenomen jo vtem individual, por dhe me gjere.Perse bejme keshtu, perse kaq te shtrenguar,Zot i madh, po ndonjehere dhe per nje SMS qe dikuj i ben fajde,nuk e dergojme.Mu duk vetja shume i mjere, por perseri pajtohem me gjndjen, nuk jap,asgje.E kuptoj se kjo, pra veprimi per te dhuruar nuk mvaret thjeshte nga une,pasi dhe se e kritikoj ,duart perseri kerkojne opsionin per tju shmangur.Pra nuk eshte e thjeshte me bo derr derr per moral, per tradite familjare ,fisi apo krahine, apo me larg akoma shqiptare.Mos me akuzoni duke me thene se eshte individuale , jo, une jam i sigurte qe bej pjese ne njerzit cilesore te ketij vendi apo rrace.
> Perse nuk dhurojme?
> 
> Jemi te varfer dhe nuk kemi cfar e japim? jo thjesht jemi greedy
> Nuk besojme se dhurata shkon ne destinacion? po edhe me te shumten e rasteve nuk shkon ose vetem 10%
> Nuk besojme tek organizuesi? poooooo
> Kemi mangesi te edukimit shpirterore?pooooooo



une dhuroj cdo vite por dhuroj ku jam e sigurt qe i meritojne edhe dhurata shkon ne vendin e duhur. st jude eshte me e preferuar per mua arsya sepse kurojne cdo femije edhe nese nuk ka sigurim mjeksor ose i perket nje vendi tjeter.

----------


## zeripopullit

Anesti_55

Ti edhe pse thua qe kjo eshte nje pyetje ne pergjithesi, gabimin qe ben eshte te supozosh qe njerezia nuk jane te deshires qe te bejne donacion por sido qofte egziston edhe ai grup njerezish qe jane te babezitur.

Se pari, sic kane shkurajtur edhe me lart donacioni per mendimin tim eshte dicka shume personale dhe nuk mund te krahasohet me gjith njerezine. Se dyti, gjate vitit kerkesa per donaciona nga shoqata bamirese jane pa fund dhe kushdo zgjedh te preferuaren e tij/saj sipas provojes personale ose arsyen qe e shtyn

Po te fillojme se numeruari emrat e shoqatave bamirese ku leku i dhuruar gelltitet nga burokracia dhe nje perqindje shume e vogel i shkon atij qe i nevojitet me shume, do na duhet te ulemi e kuvendojme me jave te tera.  Me konkretisht eshte shembulli i Haitit ku BOTA po BOTA dhuroi MILIONA leke qe sipas gazetave, shuma e mbledhur do e ri-ndertonte vendin...ASGJE pra ASGJE nuk ka ndodhur por populli akoma vuan...e ku vajten leket?????

Se fundi dhurata me e mire qe mund ti japesh nje grupi, fshati, qyteti apo edhe kombi eshte EDUKATA sepse vetem ajo mund te te japi shance per te permiresuar jeten per brezat qe vijne.

----------


## halla mine

> Se fundi dhurata me e mire qe mund ti japesh nje grupi, fshati, qyteti apo edhe kombi eshte EDUKATA sepse vetem ajo mund te te japi shance per te permiresuar jeten per brezat qe vijne.


Te lumte.. dy here! Njera eshte per nofken.

----------


## benseven11

Dhurate kujt?
Dhurate nje organizate/personi qe ka me qindra mijra dollare,apo dikujt qe ishte shembur shtepia nga termeti?
Ka biznese shqiptare/individe milionere shqiptare.
A ke marre ndonje dhurate nga ato?Nuk te japin.Pse?
Sepse nuk e meriton.
Merr ai qe jep,pasi eshte realitet give&take.
Nqs give shit you get shit.

----------


## mia@

> une dhuroj cdo vite por dhuroj ku jam e sigurt qe i meritojne edhe dhurata shkon ne vendin e duhur. st jude eshte me e preferuar per mua arsya sepse kurojne cdo femije edhe nese nuk ka sigurim mjeksor ose i perket nje vendi tjeter.


Aman se nje dhurate ben e s'te shqiten pastaj, duan gjithmone. Te dergojne kalendara apo stickers me adressen tende tere vitin lol. 
Po policise  si ke dhuruar? Kane nje te keqe ata qe e fshehin numrin. Une e ngre se kujtoj se marrin nga Shqiperia. Apo s'marrin dhe ne fundjave. :ngerdheshje:  Se c'kam nje pershtypje qe ata marrin vetem ata qe kane marre tickets. Burri im i ka marre ca. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

> Aman se nje dhurate ben e s'te shqiten pastaj, duan gjithmone. Te dergojne kalendara apo stickers me adressen tende tere vitin lol. 
> Po policise  si ke dhuruar? Kane nje te keqe ata qe e fshehin numrin. Une e ngre se kujtoj se marrin nga Shqiperia. Apo s'marrin dhe ne fundjave. Se c'kam nje pershtypje qe ata marrin vetem ata qe kane marre tickets. Burri im i ka marre ca.


hahaha e vertet kjo njehere dhash per policin cdo vit i njeti avaz me dergojn katrolina etc  por ne telfon smarin se kam bere kete donotcall.gov block per cdo arsye 

te keshilloj ta besh :P

----------


## benseven11

Dhurata gjithmone paguhet bikoz zoti qe eshte lart shikon.
Dhurata qe ke bere eshte 300$, atehere heret a vone zoti krijon situaten
qe te marresh 300 $ qe te kompesosh ate "humbje"
Dhurata qe ben nuk eshte humbje asnjehere.
Zoti e sjell situaten ne ate fare feje qe te fitosh 300$ aq sa ke dhene,se s'ben
no matter what.Si te vjen?
Easy money,si bileta llotarie scratch off,shperblime pune,ndonje cek
per leke qe te takojne nga ndonje burim qe as te ka shkuar nder mend, surpriza te bukura.
=====
Dhurata qe behet gjithashtu paguhet nga ai qe e merr ne nje fare menyre heret a vone.Nuk ka dhurata dhe te mos paguash asgje per ate dhurate.
Si paguhet?
Nqs ti si marres i dhurates mjaftohesh vetem me nje thenk you dhe kaq,
zoti lart shikon.nqs ti nuk ben asgje per dhurata dhenesin,zoti te le deri
sa te mbushet kupa deri ne buze lol.......dhe pastaj vjen momenti qe te paguash
Ta daaaaaa.Si vjen ai moment?
Zoti ta sjell ne menyra te ndryshme
1.Humbet nje dite pune pasi ska pune(vlera e dhurates 100$)
Vlera e dites se punes 100$
ose
2.Vlera e dhurates 250 dollare.
Bikoz ti dont give a shit per dhurata dhenesin,e ke harruar fare,as telefon, as
vizite,as suport moral,as si ke bere ndonje dhurate per mirenjohje etc
zoti te jep nje siklet shendeti......detyrohesh shkon te doktori dhe i le
250 $ (vizite + ilace).
Dhurata falas nuk ekzistojne duken si falas por nuk jane, pasi ska asgje falas ne kete dynjallek.

----------


## Besoja

> Ndihmoni njeri -tjetrin ,apo me prane njeri -tjetrit.U futa ne kete teme nga nje fakt qe me ndodh shpesh.Tek futem neper forume e shpesh ato profesionale ku kerkojme asistence, shpesh ndodhemi perpara nje kerkese "si prega donare".natyrisht qe bej perpjekje per ta kaluar kete opsion dhe se sasia  donazionit eshte fare e vogel.Po medoja per kete fenomen te cilin e bej ne mneyre te papergjegjeshme, pasi per te mos dhene duart shkojne vet, pa nevojen e trunit, mu duk se ishte nje fenomen jo vtem individual, por dhe me gjere.Perse bejme keshtu, perse kaq te shtrenguar,Zot i madh, po ndonjehere dhe per nje SMS qe dikuj i ben fajde,nuk e dergojme.Mu duk vetja shume i mjere, por perseri pajtohem me gjndjen, nuk jap,asgje.E kuptoj se kjo, pra veprimi per te dhuruar nuk mvaret thjeshte nga une,pasi dhe se e kritikoj ,duart perseri kerkojne opsionin per tju shmangur.Pra nuk eshte e thjeshte me bo derr derr per moral, per tradite familjare ,fisi apo krahine, apo me larg akoma shqiptare.Mos me akuzoni duke me thene se eshte individuale , jo, une jam i sigurte qe bej pjese ne njerzit cilesore te ketij vendi apo rrace.
> Perse nuk dhurojme?
> Jemi te varfer dhe nuk kemi cfar e japim?
> Nuk besojme se dhurata shkon ne destinacion?
> Nuk besojme tek organizuesi?
> Kemi mangesi te edukimit shpirterore?


Është kjo e fundit Anesti.
Dalëngadalë po zhvishemi nga virtytet dhe njerëzia po përqafon veset.Kjo luftë mes këtyre nuk ka për të përfunduar asnjëherë por të shpresojmë se virtytet do fitojnë gjithmonë.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Është kjo e fundit Anesti.
> Dalëngadalë po zhvishemi nga virtytet dhe njerëzia po përqafon veset.Kjo luftë mes këtyre nuk ka për të përfunduar asnjëherë por të shpresojmë se virtytet do fitojnë gjithmonë.


Pershendetje.Mu duk si nje teme e percite  por jo,pergjigjet me siper jane nje shembul i mire, por pjesmarrja e vogel eshte fundja nje tregues negativ.U ndala ne pergjigjen tende, qe ka te beje me edukimin shiprterore.Mu kujtua nena ime, nje njeri me arsim elementare, por qe vinte nga nje familje e mesme qytetare.E kaloi gjithe jeten me madheshine e njeriut qe ka , kur ne realitet dhe ne kishim rene ekonomikisht ne te njeten terexhe me te tjeret.Une kam qene duar arte dhe beja c'do pune, por me ndodhte shpesh qe kur vija ne shtepi gjeja nje komshi,(injorant)te cilin e keishte vene te kryente nje pune qe me siguri une do ta filloja ta perserisja nga e para.kjo ndohte shpesh dhe nje dite e pyes i revoltuar, "Ore ti e kupton qe po harxhon leket kot, a ke pare qe punet e tyre une i perseris se ato nuk i bejne mire ?"Jo me tha une pashe se Avniu me parate qe une i dhashe bleu ushqime per kalamajte, ma tha Vera (e shoqja)"Shpesh ishte e tille ne jete, por une pak e analizova ate si nje shembull moral,e quaja jashte realitetit, pasi jeta ishte e tille si ne rring, ku perdite do te matesheme nje kundershtar shume here me te fuqishem se ty, e qe s'te le kohe te medohesh, por vetem te presesh te bije gongu e te thuash jam gjalle.Tashme une e analizoj ate, ajo ishte e pasur me vlera dhe ketu qendronte madheshtia, apo krenaria me te cilen jetoi.Une jam nje tjeter produkt.*Produkt i nje shoqerie qe per moto kishte shprehjen"Futja perpara se ta fusin"*. Sot ne perballemi me te tille produkt shpirterore, ku nje sistem i tere  i eshte larguar virtytit dhe kur e ve re tek elita (politike, sistemi drejtesise,mjekesia,administrataetj)vaj hallin me poshte.

----------


## zeripopullit

Nuk jam i sugurte se per cila virtyte po flasim por mesa po kuptoj, ti po diskuton dy epoka krejt te ndryshme

Se pari me sa di une te pakten ne historine e Shqiperise, gjate te ashtu quajturi "rregjim komunizm" propaganda e diktatures krijonte "virtyte" ndaj popullit qe te ndihmonin njeri-tjetrin por nga mbrapa ne te FSHEHUR [prit pak se po perdor fjaline tende ketu] *"Futja perpara se ta fusin"*. Shembujt jane, kryetaret e partise, klasat e larta [pra elita Shqiptare, psh mjekesia (mbaj mend ne vend te lekut ishte djathi etj,etj), policia, ligji) e lista eshte pa fund. Ndoshta keto vlera e virtyte qe ti diskuton ishin me te dukshme gjate asaj kohe sepse "bamiresite" ishin kryer ne menyra reciproke. Nje shembull shume i thjeshte, merr hua sheqer sot nga komshiu dhe mbas nje jave po ai komshi merr hua kripe. Me sa mbaj mend une ishin shume te pakta ato momente kur nje njeri mund te bente "bamiresi te paster" pra ti dhuronte lek ose mall nje personi tjeter qe kishte nevoje

Realiteti [edhe pse i hidhur] eshte se me ardhjen ne fuqi te sistemit kapitalist ky fenomen ishte i pa-shmangshem sepse besoj, sic e dini, eshte i bazuar ne nje bote konkuruese per te mbi-jetuar. Ndoshta nuk do te thote qe njerezit kane humbur virtytet e tyre por ne te kundert streset e jetes krijojne prioritete te tjera qe ndoshta nuk i japin mundesine per te shprehur bamiresine ose virtytet. Pastaj (edhe pse mund te jete familja jote) ku e gjen virtytin me te madh dhe aktin me altruist se shembulli i milionave Shqiptare qe kane emigruar per te mdihmuar njerezit e ketij vendi????

----------


## mia@

Po c'te bejme bamiresira neve ku ne ndihmojme tere farefisin me leke, peshqeshe.
Nuk na ngelet per te tjeret. :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe keto quhen apo jo?

----------


## loneeagle

> Aman se nje dhurate ben e s'te shqiten pastaj, duan gjithmone. Te dergojne kalendara apo stickers me adressen tende tere vitin lol. 
> Po policise  si ke dhuruar? Kane nje te keqe ata qe e fshehin numrin. Une e ngre se kujtoj se marrin nga Shqiperia. Apo s'marrin dhe ne fundjave. Se c'kam nje pershtypje qe ata marrin vetem ata qe kane marre tickets. Burri im i ka marre ca.


 mia ate e kane por kur te dergojne ornaments nga femijet qe jane ne spital mua me pelqen si spital sepse ndihmon shume. PAL edhe police fraternity te me marrin te keqen lol tek puna i jap sepse i kemi edhe afer plus qe vin te cajne koken me mire i jap nje check edhe me lene te qete, por personal donation jo nuk i meritojne ketu ne philadelphia vetem si te abuzojne me dhurimet ta shpifin. po e besoj qe te japin tickets sepse kur i ben donation te japin stickers qe i vendos tek makina dmth e dine kush bene dhurime & kush nuk ben. btw nje polic bente afer $100K me overtime nuk e meritojne ata donation. dhurimet qe bej jane per spitale, edhe per gra te abuzuara jane si tip shelters ato e meritojne dmth kam rreth 5 te preferuara te tjerat veshtire se i besoj. me ka thene nje amerikan sikur rreth 20% e dhurimeve te perdorej per charity bota do ishte krejt ndryshme dmth ai besonte qe as 5% nuk perdorej drejt. abuzojne shume me dhurimet pothuajse ne cdo vend te botes plus nje shumica shkojne per expense ne administrim.

----------


## Ksanthi

Disa here kur ne tv behen emisione per te ndihmuar kryesisht femijet e braktisur kam marre ne telefon .Eshte e verteta qe nuk  besoj dhe shume se do vene ne destinacionin e duhur .kohet e fundit  nuk teprojme me leke sepse ato leke vene per taksat e shtetit .Ndihmoj ne larjen e borxheve te qeverise greke.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Nuk jam i sugurte se per cila virtyte po flasim por mesa po kuptoj, ti po diskuton dy epoka krejt te ndryshme
> 
> 
> *Realiteti [edhe pse i hidhur] eshte se me ardhjen ne fuqi te sistemit kapitalist ky fenomen ishte i pa-shmangshem sepse besoj, sic e dini, eshte i bazuar ne nje bote konkuruese per te mbi-jetuar.* Ndoshta nuk do te thote qe njerezit kane humbur virtytet e tyre por ne te kundert streset e jetes krijojne prioritete te tjera qe ndoshta nuk i japin mundesine per te shprehur bamiresine ose virtytet. Pastaj (edhe pse mund te jete familja jote) ku e gjen virtytin me te madh dhe aktin me altruist se shembulli i milionave Shqiptare qe kane emigruar per te mdihmuar njerezit e ketij vendi????


Kapitalizmi nuk eshte nje bote per te mbijetuar, por per te jetuar dhe shijuar.Kapitalizmi eshte vertet konkurence, por ne te cilin gershetohen ne myre harmonike ,interesat me virtytet,Dhe vendet ne tranzicion te vonuar si ky i joni, behen perpjekje nga shteti per te siguruar minimumin jetik.Ne kete teme po diskuojme aktin e te dhuruarit si nje vlere humane.Vlerat humane ne socializem u zhduken pasi nuk ishte individi ai qe merrej me to por vete shtetit.Ai e dinte se kush duhet te punesohet,kush duhet te ndihmohet, kush duhet te shkollohet, kujt i duhet dhe ne dajak e kuj i dhuhet dhene privilegji, kujt i duhet te afrohemi dhe kuj i duhet ti largoheshim, pra njeriu nuk vendoste vet por sic orjentonte dikttori e tentakulat e tij.Pame mikun . motren ,vellein shokun, fisin ,dikur te nderuar dhe befas te rrezuar e shperfytyruar,pame vetveten si largoheshim e ti braktisnim si qenie mlarike, pame dike qe gezonte me fatin e tyre , pame shume pak te tjere qe preferonin per kundershti heshtjen.Sot ne prinderit tuaj jem keto, duam s'duam, te varfer me virtute hmane.
Prandaj eshte mire kur sensibilizojme qe te dhurojme kurdo qe na jepet mundesia, por sipas asaj thenies "bej nje nder dhe shkruaje ne rere"Dhuro neprmjet telefonit kur te behet thirjje nga nje mision human,dhuro gjak nese e ke kete mundesi , por jo ne menyre spetakolare sic e bejne donacionin politikanet*.Ne lokalin tim kam 16 kliente miljonere, por qe nuk fusin gje ne goje, kryesisht ish oficere madhore, kur i pyes se perse sillen keshtu , me thone se ja ka ndaluar doktorri, por mer zotni, kush doktorr te ka ndaluar ty ti japesh nje birre x-it e y-nit!!!!.*

----------


## TikTak

vallaj dhurat si boj asnjonit pervec familjes teme. non bab ene vlla. kaq te tjeret te ngrofen ne diell. po te dun bamirsira le te shkojn e tij bijn deres se nai miljarderi se ka plot. 

cna ka gjet. nuk guxojm me dal rruges se ne cdo qoshe rrin kta studentet ka shoqata te ndryshme. dhuroni per gra te abuzume dhuroni per fmij dhuroni per green peace dhuroni per japonin pakistanini irakun imakun hahahahahahahahahaha.

po kur kon fillu ene ktu si ne tiron. kush martohet mbledhin lek me i ble gift card. i thash i dite ne i meeting. nigjoni kalamoja un vij ka i ven kamunist qe ka vujt shum prej ktyne gjonave aq sa na ka ardh ne maje te hunes ene nuk dum jo me dhon ma por ene me ja nigju emrin. un jom kapitalist 100 karatsh. hahahahahaha. ene nuk me thojn ma.

----------


## loneeagle

> vallaj dhurat si boj asnjonit pervec familjes teme. non bab ene vlla. kaq te tjeret te ngrofen ne diell. po te dun bamirsira le te shkojn e tij bijn deres se nai miljarderi se ka plot. 
> 
> cna ka gjet. nuk guxojm me dal rruges se ne cdo qoshe rrin kta studentet ka shoqata te ndryshme. dhuroni per gra te abuzume dhuroni per fmij dhuroni per green peace dhuroni per japonin pakistanini irakun imakun hahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> po kur kon fillu ene ktu si ne tiron. kush martohet mbledhin lek me i ble gift card. i thash i dite ne i meeting. nigjoni kalamoja un vij ka i ven kamunist qe ka vujt shum prej ktyne gjonave aq sa na ka ardh ne maje te hunes ene nuk dum jo me dhon ma por ene me ja nigju emrin. un jom kapitalist 100 karatsh. hahahahahaha. ene nuk me thojn ma.


damn el cheapo po kur te kesh ti ndonje rast urimi??? per te dhuruar nuk dhuron per tu martuar jo do vdesesh mbi dollar lol

----------


## TikTak

noooooooooo nuk jom cheap. bakshish lej me shumic kur ma bojn sherbimin tamom.
dashurores i blej lule ne parfume te shtrenjta sa her du me ja hudh hahahahahahahahaha

deri me sot nuk kom len asnji femen me pagu. tek starbucksi ku blej kafe cdo mjes asiher si mur the changes.

----------


## BlueBaron

Tik katunari i ru paret per me ik me bo qejf m'Las Vegas. Biles kom i pershtypje koti se ka per t'ja kput ne Tailand, m'Phuket ...  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------

